# Malibu bottles



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm going to take the plunge for one of my store locations and buy the Honey and GM lotion base from WSP. The soap is starting to move but I think having lotion there would make it more appealing. I still hope to learn to make my own and then sell that with my soaps at the markets and craft shows. This would be just for this outlet for now.
It would be simplest to buy all the lotion stuff from one place and I was looking at their bottles/tubes.
Are the Malibu tubes like the travel bottle/tubes you can buy cheap at Wal*Mart?
Kinda tapered at the top and rounded? Does anyone know what I am talking about? lol


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know what they have at Wal-Mart. Can't you tell from the picture at WSP? I have those malibus and they are rounded at the top but don't taper. At least I don't call them tapered.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to use my grandmother's computer just to see the basic outline of them. Our ancient monitor only showed the liquid level and no outline.
I did a search on E-bay and they are the same as what I was thinking of at Wal*Mart.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

This container company seems to have good prices http://www.containerandpackaging.com/new_items.asp


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

bayousome.com or simply buy some from WSP so you can buy just enough to fill the gallon jug. Malibu tubes are a royal pain...think about bullet or boston rounds with snappy lids or pumps instead. Plus they are soo much easier to label. No you can not use the bottles from walmart your essential oils or fragrance oils will 'melt' them. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Roseanna, can't you just drive over to wholesalesupplies plus and pick up an order? http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/
1.800.359.0944


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have used the WSP malibus for several years but I am changing over to the bayousome squared off ones. I use malibus for 2 and 4 oz since that is the size I sell the most. I also have 8 oz pumps which are the slowest sellers. 

I have found that my customers really like the malibus since they can carry them in their purse. I also like malibus although like Vicki said they are a pain to fill but I have a method now and can go pretty fast. I use full sheet labels and my label is an oval which I have to cut out but since I use the see through labels it doesn't matter if they are perfectly cut or not.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks all!
I hadn't planned on using the ones from Wal*Mart but was trying to get an idea of what the Malibu tubes/bottles looked like. I do like that particular shape, but ease of filling is definitely important. I know the tubes for lip balm are a pain (just like you all said they would be) and at some point I really do learn to listen. :lol
I did a mapquest for WSP and it is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way. It is up near where some relatives live so I could make it a visit as well, but not sure I am up for that in the incredibly near future with as much snow as we have had.
I'll do a comparison to see what shipping would cost.

So bottles instead of the Malibus, eh?

So 1 gallon of lotion base. About how many 4 oz containers would figure on getting from that?
I plan to go the sealed route since they will be set up in store with no one keeping a hawk's eye on the booth. I figured I'd have a couple of tester bottles of a different size. Maybe a 2 oz of each. Or should it be bigger?
I had started to worry about labels as well.
Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use 8 oz boston rounds with a pump for a tester. Works well for me. I have a craft mall booth plus I also use the same size testers at craft shows.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

128 ounces to a gallon...devided by 4 is 32- 4 ounce lotions. Using WSP goatmilk lotion, I would half it with their other lotion, the stuff is so thick you will not be able to get it into malibus. With shipping, labels, labor and bottles, make sure you are charging enough. It's why I do bottles, the aggrevation of malibus you simply can't fill them as quickly as you can bottles. WSP goatmilk lotion is so thick it can be sold as a base for a face cream, it is nearly impossible to pump, add fragrance, shake your bottle, cap/label sell. So just keep that in the back of your mind. Vicki


----------

